# Yellow numbers



## g.lupo (Aug 20, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get yellow numbers for baseball jerseys. I keep finding hold it not yellow.can anyone help me out. Thanks.


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Frank at Silver Mountain Graphics might be able to help you out. www.silvermountaingraphics.com

He does good work and prices are good.

Larry


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Stahls has a maize in precuts. Actually brighter than maize, but what do I know?


----------

